# Green Hair algea in an established tank



## RYY (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all,
I have a 30 gal tank (1.0) year old. several plants and several fish. I originally used a clay subsrate witha a couple inches of gravel. I have a Walmart power filter w/a bio filter(?) an a fiter/charcoal pak. I have 2x30 watt power glo flourescents. And a basic heater. And that is it. I only test PH, feed fish twice a day, lights are on for about 12-14 hr a day, use a fert. called plantgro and another product called cycle (helps fish and reduces toxins in the water)once a week, used water conditioner with every water change(every four weeks). I do not like the green string algea that started after the light got left on for 5 days straight. What other levels should I be testing for? What other fertilizers should I be using? When should a person introduce a CO2 system(my LHS says never)The plants were growing really well at first, but after a few months they are barly growing now, a large leafy plant is doing the opposite as it is slowly dieing. 
Please HELP a newbie that should have never had plants in the first place but now that I have them lets see what we can do.
Thank you in advance for your assistance
PS If this is not the right forum could a msite moderator please relocate it.
RYY


----------



## RYY (Mar 9, 2005)

Further to that the problem I have been having aside from the denial and confusion is string algea, it is all over the glass, my rocks, my logs and collecting in and around all of my plants. What can be done in my situation to eliminate the algea? I just want my clean tank back!!!!
Please help
RYY


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1) Decrease lighting to 10 hours daily. Put on timer so lights come on and go off the same time ever day.

2) Add C02 injection.

3) Add a variety of algae eaters.

4) Add more fast growing plants.

5) Increase water changes to weekly.

6) Remove the charcoal.

To help more we need to know your water parameters?... PH, KH, N03, P04


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do you say to remove the charcoal?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

because its sucking chemicals out of the water which your plants each. i.e. its removing the fertilizers you are supposed to add to keep the plants healthy.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

heh...duh...


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

good excuse to switch to peat moss!


----------

